# Another question on tripod and ballhead



## Perio (Mar 18, 2018)

Hello, my dear Canon friends. I hope all is going well. I used to have RRS TVC-33 tripod with BH-55 LR ballhead sometime ago but had to part with them to fund the school. Now the school is over, and I'm thinking about picking up another tripod set. My heaviest setup will weigh ~15lb (Fuji GFX50s + Canon 200 f2), but typically will be ~10lb or even less. The question I have is, what should be the heaviest weight the tripod+ballhead should be able to withstand? Should I go with something like TVC-23 that holds 40 lb or TVC-43 that holds 100 lb (or something in-between like TVC-33)? Will I benefit from the extra load capacity of TVC-33/43? 

I went over some CR forums, and Neuro mentioned that typically RRS tripods could hold more weight than indicated in the specs. Thus, maybe TVC-23 will be the best option with respect to load capacity+portability?There is a nice article on RRS website regarding tripods, but my understanding is that the greater the weight a tripod can hold, the better vibration reduction, especially with longer lenses. 

Another question is, do you guys feel for both portraits and landscapes it'd better go with BH-55 or choose something like gimbal head? I liked BH-55 but have never tried gimbal heads. 

Thanks in advance. Enjoy the rest of your weekend


----------



## RGF (Mar 18, 2018)

I have used both the 2 and 3 series from RRS. Unless I have big heavy lens (200-400, 600) I am very happy with the series tripod (sorry but don't know the exact model).

I have the BH55 (by now it must be 10-12 years old) and got my wife the lighter BH40. The ergonomics on the BH55 is much better so I would go with that one.

That is my $0.02, with inflation worthless.


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 19, 2018)

I have the TVC-24L with a BH-55 ball head, and it works fine. Longest setup I've used to date on it is a 300mm f/2.8 IS II with a 2x behind it. The extra length is nice. Comes in handy on sloped ground and when used as a video platform over people's seated heads/or those walking in the aisle in front of the tripod. If you were happy with the TVC-33, then you might want to consider the 34L. The price difference isn't that much and the extra length really comes in handy when you need it.

For most things, the BH-55 is good enough. The RRS PG gimbal stuff is heavy and bulky, so it only is used primarily for multirow panos. Plus when I use the gimbal setup, I use the BH-55 under it as a quick leveling device.


----------



## Zeidora (Mar 19, 2018)

I tend to err on the side of too big on tripod. biggest is also 300/2.8 occasionally with 1.4TC. The 34L with BH55 is a great combo, certainly not too flimsy. Agree on extra height coming in handy once in a while.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 19, 2018)

Tripods usually can take much more than their rated weight without breaking, so use the rating as a guide for the weight of the gear. I could almost certainly support my weight on my 25 lb rated tripod, and I'm well over 200 lbs. But 25 lbs rating for the gear in every day use is correct.

If you plan to hang another 10-15 lbs of weight on the under hook to stabilize the tripod, I'd add that to the camera weight.


----------



## RGF (Mar 20, 2018)

Random Orbits said:


> I have the TVC-24L with a BH-55 ball head, and it works fine. Longest setup I've used to date on it is a 300mm f/2.8 IS II with a 2x behind it. The extra length is nice. Comes in handy on sloped ground and when used as a video platform over people's seated heads/or those walking in the aisle in front of the tripod. If you were happy with the TVC-33, then you might want to consider the 34L. The price difference isn't that much and the extra length really comes in handy when you need it.
> 
> For most things, the BH-55 is good enough. The RRS PG gimbal stuff is heavy and bulky, so it only is used primarily for multirow panos. Plus when I use the gimbal setup, I use the BH-55 under it as a quick leveling device.



Extra long helps on a slope or shooting up.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 20, 2018)

Perio said:


> Hello, my dear Canon friends. I hope all is going well. I used to have RRS TVC-33 tripod with BH-55 LR ballhead sometime ago but had to part with them to fund the school. Now the school is over, and I'm thinking about picking up another tripod set. My heaviest setup will weigh ~15lb (Fuji GFX50s + Canon 200 f2), but typically will be ~10lb or even less. The question I have is, what should be the heaviest weight the tripod+ballhead should be able to withstand? Should I go with something like TVC-23 that holds 40 lb or TVC-43 that holds 100 lb (or something in-between like TVC-33)? Will I benefit from the extra load capacity of TVC-33/43?
> 
> I went over some CR forums, and Neuro mentioned that typically RRS tripods could hold more weight than indicated in the specs. Thus, maybe TVC-23 will be the best option with respect to load capacity+portability?There is a nice article on RRS website regarding tripods, but my understanding is that the greater the weight a tripod can hold, the better vibration reduction, especially with longer lenses.
> 
> ...



I think the RRS 2-series will be fine for your load. The 3-series would offer a bit more stability, if you are willing to carry a larger/heavier tripod. The platform of the 2-series is a good fit for the BH-40 head, the 3-series is a better fit for the BH-55 head. I have the TVC-33 with the BH-55LR, and the TQC-14 with the BH-30LR. The latter will certainly support the weight (even my 1D X + 600/4), but the former is definitely more stable. Get the 4-section version if you're tall (I'm not) or need to travel by air with the tripod (I don't take the TVC-33 on trips, that's why I have the TQC-14).

As for ballhead vs. gimbal, for general use like portraits and landscapes, the ballhead is a better choice, IMO. The gimbal is better for a supertele lens, for tracking moving subjects, but also because if you mount a supertele on a ballhead and let it go, the flop of the lens will possibly take the whole rig to the ground, whereas with the lens balanced on a gimbal, if you let it go, what happens is...nothing – it stays where it was pointed.


----------



## Perio (Mar 20, 2018)

I decided to go with TVC-23, and if I feel the need for a sturdier tripod, I'll add TVC-43 later. I'll also go with BH-40 ballhead. Thank you to all of you guys for your time and interest.


----------



## RGF (Mar 30, 2018)

Perio said:


> I decided to go with TVC-23, and if I feel the need for a sturdier tripod, I'll add TVC-43 later. I'll also go with BH-40 ballhead. Thank you to all of you guys for your time and interest.



Glad we can help. Tell us how you like your new stepup


----------

